# Beretta 3032 Tomcat - Replace recoil springs - H E L P



## Pandreasen (Feb 10, 2020)

I did some minor replacements on my son's 3032 and am having a bitch of a time trying to get the recoil springs and plungers back in! I am sure I have about depleted the available supply of plungers with my last order! (of several) The last one went THROUGH the ziplock bag I used to cover it while reassembling them! (ye, cheep bags)
There has to be (please Lord) a way for an old, shaky handed fart to do this! I cannot believe how hard it is to compress these springs. Searching for help on the Net is like asking my cats! At least I think they don't know how, they won't say. Obviously no one else does. I get all the usual "helps" like, take it to..., why do you..., etc..
I am sure you have all got those helpful replies before. 
Does anyone now of a real method of doing this. 

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Pandreasen said:


> I did some minor replacements on my son's 3032 and am having a bitch of a time trying to get the recoil springs and plungers back in! I am sure I have about depleted the available supply of plungers with my last order! (of several) The last one went THROUGH the ziplock bag I used to cover it while reassembling them! (ye, cheep bags)
> There has to be (please Lord) a way for an old, shaky handed fart to do this! I cannot believe how hard it is to compress these springs. Searching for help on the Net is like asking my cats! At least I think they don't know how, they won't say. Obviously no one else does. I get all the usual "helps" like, take it to..., why do you..., etc..
> I am sure you have all got those helpful replies before.
> Does anyone now of a real method of doing this.
> ...


Hi Buddy
I'm right up there with you - going NUTS 2 figure this out.
Like where EXACTLY does the plunger go? Is it up where that RED MARK
where itshiws safety on/off ?
HELP ☹


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

I believe that Spring & Plunger go way up slightly pass that RED SAFTEY MARK on the pistol.
What even more PUZZLING is how do you HEAR THAT CLICK when the safety is in position correctly?
And were do I place a small thin 
straw, pagan tick, whatever to pull the spring into place ?????
HELP


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The Tomcats are largely based on the 21a Bobcats. Watching some of those videos may help. I don’t personally have a tomcat but do have an old 21a.

let me see if I can post some links to, a potentially useful video or two.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Schooner said:


> I believe that Spring & Plunger go way up slightly pass that RED SAFTEY MARK on the pistol.
> What even more PUZZLING is how do you HEAR THAT CLICK when the safety is in position correctly?
> And were do I place a small thin
> straw, pagan tick, whatever to pull the spring into place ?????
> HELP


The plunger does not go up that far. It goes right behind the hammer pin when the safety is in the up position. When the safety is disengaged (down) the plunger "clicks" in place below the hammer pin.


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Thsnk you for that info


----------

